# 200g glass tank



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone know how much a 200g glass tank weighs empty? Both in 1/2 and 3/4 thick glass.

2 person job or 4 person? I remember when i setup my 90g Hagen tank it's damn heavy at 1/2 glass all around.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

About 360lbs.

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm

A recent 150g tank move required a 4 person job

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

my 210 took 5-6 people to carry


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

4 of us carried my 210g


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

2 to carry my 180g tank that was 1/2". It was a awkward move due to corners and so on taken but 2 people was all that was required, of course more people the easier some portions would of been on us! If it was a 3/4 thick tank, I wouldn't even attempt to lift with 2 people =)


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd bribe/beg/borrow at least 4-6 strong guys and some heavy duty glass suction cups. djamm and I moved our 110g 5/8" thick glass tank with just two of us, but it was seriously hard work. The thicker the glass, the heavier it weighs.

Note: If bribing helpers with beer and pizza, don't let them at the beer until AFTER moving whatever they're supposed to lift. This advice brought to you courtesy of our first house move. :lol:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

It took 2 of us, me and one of the helpers from King Ed to move a 210 gallon glass tank from the back of the pick up that they used to deliver it up 2 flights of stairs to the sitting room. Empty, the tank isn't too heavy


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've been eyeing this 200g tank but dreading taking it home as its going to the basement which has a about 15-20 steps. Where can you rent a glass suction cups?


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

My 180g took 4 guys to carry.. A 180g glass tank weighs around 340lbs empty


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

You can try a glass company or a moving company, or ask at a hardware store like Home Depot.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Depends on your fitness level. They are really heavy, but when my 225 gallon with 3/4" glass arrived at my place it was just the guy delivering it and I who carried it into my place.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

glass suction cups can be rented from any tool rental store.


----------

